

I Want The Mutt Of Feed Readers - ntns
http://www.zedshaw.com/essays/i_want_the_mutt_of_feed_readers.html

======
jboynyc
You'll want the TL;DR because this is needlessly wordy: Use Newsbeuter, using
the -i option to import your OPML file.

(Go to www.google.com/takeout to download your Reader subscriptions in OPML
format.)

